# que las Leyes distingan directamente la clase de filiación sin que sea admisible a otros efectos



## Daikini

Hallo,

dieser Satz kommt bei einer Geburtsurkunde vor. Der vollständige Satz lautet: "Esta certificación se expide en forma literal para los asuntos que las Leyes distingan directamente la clase de filiación sin que sea admisible a otros efectos.".

Über eine Rückmeldung würde ich mich freuen.

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Estopa

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich dir mit der Übersetzung helfen kann, denn Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, aber vielleicht kann ich zum Verständnis des Textes beitragen.

In Spanien kann man eine "certificacación literal de nacimiento" od. eine "certificación en extracto" beantragen. Die certificación en extracto enthält nur wesentliche Information wie 
Nombre, apellidos, nombre de los padres, fecha y lugar de nacimiento
Die certificación literal enthält außer diesen Angaben noch alle relevanten Angaben zur Person, auch die bezüglich der "filiación" (= Abstammung), z.B. ob die Person ehelich od. unehelich ist, ob sie adoptiert wurde, ob Änderungen bei den Familiennamen (z.B. aufgrund einer Vaterschaftsanerkennung) stattgefunden haben, etc. Alle Änderungen und "incidencias" werden anhand von "notas marginales" (= Randvermerke) festgehalten. 
Normalerweise reicht man nur eine "certificación en extracto" bei den Behörden ein, aber für manche Formalitäten, bei denen die Abstammung nachgewiesen werden muss, muss man eine "certificación literal" vorlegen.

Ich hoffe, die deutschen Muttersprachler können damit etwas anfangen.
Ich bin gespannt, wie man das übersetzen würde.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hallo, und danke für die Erläuterungen, Estopa.

Allerdings habe ich zumindest den Eindruck, dass hier etwas fehlt, oder?

_...para los asuntos que las Leyes distingan directamente la clase de filiación sin que sea admisible a otros efectos."._

Was ist hier Subjekt/Objekt (etc.)?


Da es sich um eine Geburtsurkunde handelt, würde ich für 

_Esta certificación se expide en forma literal_ einfach sagen:

_Dies ist ein Auszug aus der Geburtsurkunde.. _oder (wahrscheinlich besser)_ Dieser Auszug aus der Geburtsurkunde.._. (und den Satz entsprechend unterschiedlich fortsetzen).


Según lo de arriba, continuará.


----------



## Estopa

Sigianga said:


> Hallo, und danke für die Erläuterungen, Estopa.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich zumindest den Eindruck, dass hier etwas fehlt, oder?
> 
> _...para los asuntos que las Leyes distingan directamente la clase de filiación sin que sea admisible a otros efectos."._
> 
> Was ist hier Subjekt/Objekt (etc.)?
> 
> 
> Da es sich um eine Geburtsurkunde handelt, würde ich für
> 
> _Esta certificación se expide en forma literal_ einfach sagen:
> 
> _Dies ist ein Auszug aus der Geburtsurkunde.. _oder (wahrscheinlich besser)_ Dieser Auszug aus der Geburtsurkunde.._. (und den Satz entsprechend unterschiedlich fortsetzen).
> 
> 
> Según lo de arriba, continuará.


 
Hallo,
mir war das nicht aufgefallen, aber ich denke, es fehlt einfach ein "en" (ich habe schon öfter diese certificaciones literales gesehen, und der Text kommt auf der Rückseite der Urkunden vor).--> Esta certificación se expide en forma literal para los asuntos *en* que las leyes ...

Allerdings hätte ich jetzt gedacht, dass die "certificación en extracto" dem Auszug aus dem Eintrag im Geburtenregister entspricht, während die "certificación literal" eher dem vollständigen Eintrag im Geburtenregister (od. wie das Register heißen mag, ich weiß das leider nicht) entspricht. Das ist der Unterschied bei den spanischen Urkunden. Ich weiß nicht, ob man im deutschen einen solchen Unterschied macht.


----------



## Daikini

Hallo Estopa,
Hallo Sigianga,

vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare. 

Der Anfang des Satzes ist mir klar aber meine Frage bezieht sich weiterhin auf die Übersetzung des Satzes "en que las leyes distingan la clase de afiliación sin que sea admisible a otros efectos". Wir würdet ihr dies ins Deutsche übersetzen?

Ich hoffe Sie (der Leser dieser Nachricht) können mir weiterhelfen und Ihren Beitrag leisten.


VG,
D.


----------



## Sidjanga

Guten Morgen,

Daikini, mir ist leider noch nicht klar, was genau mit diesen Begriffen gemeint ist:

_- clase de filiación_ 

Nach Estopas Erläuterungen von oben zu schließen könnte man aber vielleicht einfach _Abstammung/Herkunft_ sagen, ohne _clase _explizit zu übersetzen.

_- sin que sea admisible a otros efectos_ 

Ist mit *admisible *hier so etwas wie_ válido/vigente_ oder _aplicable _gemeint?

-> Welchen Gesamtsinn/zweck hat dieser Satz?
____________________________


Estopa said:


> ...Allerdings hätte ich jetzt gedacht, dass die "certificación en extracto" dem Auszug aus dem Eintrag im Geburtenregister entspricht, während die "certificación literal" eher dem vollständigen Eintrag im Geburtenregister (od. wie das Register heißen mag, ich weiß das leider nicht) entspricht.


Das stimmt natürlich; oben hatte ich mich geirrt/die beiden momentan verwechselt.
,


----------



## Daikini

Hallo Sigianga,

danke für deine Rückmeldung. Anbei die Antworten auf deine Fragen:

-> clase de filiación:
hier könnte "Abstammung", "Verwandschaft" oder sogar "Verwandschaftsgrad" gemeint sein. Aber ich bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher.

-> sin que sea admisible a otros efectos:
ich denke dies als "unzulässig für andere Zwecke" übersetzen, oder? Ich denke "admisible" bezieht sich nur auf die Anwendung dieser Urkunde für diesen Zweck "asuntos que lay Leyes distingan directamente la clase de filiación". 

-> Der Satz ist Teil des Textes, der im Stempel vom Personenregister am Ende der Geburtsurkunde zu finden ist.
Anbei der komplete Text:

"Esta certificación se expide en forma literal para los asuntos* que las Leyes distingan directamente la clase de filiación s*in que sea admisible a otros efectos.

CERTIFICO: Que la presente certificación literal, expedida con la autorización prevista en el art. 26 del REglamento del Registro Civil, contiene la reproducción exacta del acta obrante al tomo... pag.... de la sección... de este Registro Civil".

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir weiterhelfen...

VG,
D.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola Daikini:

Espero que no sea ya demasiado tarde.
Lamentablemente no soy experta en cuestiones jurídicas, y sigue habiendo cosas que todavía no me quedan lo suficientemente claras como para proponerte una traducción válida y útil.


Daikini said:


> -> clase de filiación:
> hier könnte "Abstammung", "Verwandschaft" oder sogar "Verwandschaftsgrad" gemeint sein. Aber ich bin mir leider nicht ganz sicher.


¿Podrías quizá explicarlo en castellano? Lo que a mí no me queda claro es sobre todo a qué exactamente se refiere "clase" aquí.


> -> sin que sea admisible a otros efectos:
> ich denke dies als "unzulässig für andere Zwecke" übersetzen, oder?


Möglich. Oder: "ist nicht anwendbar auf andere Fälle".


> Ich denke "admisible" bezieht sich nur auf die Anwendung dieser Urkunde für diesen Zweck "asuntos que lay Leyes distingan directamente la clase de filiación".


Blau: klar, das verstehe ich auch so.
Y qué exactamente quiere decir "distingir" aquí? Yo entendería algo como "diferenciar", "definir" o "determinar", ¿estoy en lo cierto?


----------

